

Distraught people, Deadly results - lintroller
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/investigative/2015/06/30/distraught-people-deadly-results/

======
paulhauggis
"Minutes later, Page’s death wish was granted. Two Clay County sheriff’s
deputies arrived to find that he had taken a neighbor hostage. They opened
fire, striking him five times in the torso and once in the head"

I'm not sure what you would like the police to do other than this. They are
here to protect us. If someone has a gun or a weapon and will not put it down,
they need to be stopped.

I would rather have this than innocent people getting hurt in the process.

So, we are blaming the cops for doing their jobs and at the same time trying
to put more and more restrictions on law-abiding gun owners. Innocent and law-
abiding citizens are the only ones getting hurt with this mindset.

